# Key Broke Off Into Ignition



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Have a spare remote? Is there enough of that key sticking out so you can pull it out with a pair of needle nose pliers?

Can always remove the ignition switch, already had my share of these apart, those tumblers corrode and stick and need to be cleaned, but have to admit this grooved key is new to me, another stupid idea.

Another stupid thing is that steering wheel lock, proven worthless years ago for anti-thief. Have to wiggle the steering wheel before turning the key or can break it off.

Seem to be using that "stupid" word a lot recently.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Is there enough key to grab with a pair of plyers? If so, use plyers to remove the remaining part of the key. Otherwise you'll have to tow your car to a dealership and have them remove the key and/or replace the lock cylinder.


----------



## CruzeJac (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks fellas, but I just got the broken piece out with some tweezers! Just had to use some pliers to bend the tweezers a bit so they could get a grip on the key. Phew good thing I still have a spare set.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

CruzeJac said:


> Thanks fellas, but I just got the broken piece out with some tweezers! Just had to use some pliers to bend the tweezers a bit so they could get a grip on the key. Phew good thing I still have a spare set.


Ha, now all you have to do is go to the bank, get a second mortgage on your home, then go to your dealer to buy a spare key. 

Could be a defect in your key itself for the reason it broke in the first place, go to Ask GM site and see of those lovely girls will help you. 

Post a photo of your key.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Was it the key itself or the plastic fob? In either case it'll cost about $80-100 to get a replacement key.


----------



## 03glgold (Jan 26, 2016)

The dealership I got a spare at here in Kansas was at $56 cut and programmed. Not sure if it is just a rare dealership selling them cheap, or if the price has started to come down.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

That's what my good dealer charges, 55 bucks, but still in a 75 year old building, wonder how long that will last. The ones in these new building will rob you blind, they have to, to pay their property taxes. 

I don't care how much money they spend on their super modern waiting rooms, still boring as hail.


----------



## 03glgold (Jan 26, 2016)

I got mine in one of the updated buildings. Not an old building to begin with and did a remodel like 2 years ago.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

One thing after another with this car. Toyota, here I come. Last night my key broke, fob fell off, key stuck in ignition. There was a recall on these key fobs for Camaro I think, not sure. Pissed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jeff,

Has your key fob been exposed to any sort of solvent? The plastic used in the key fob will become brittle when exposed to acetone based solvents (finger nail polish is an example of one).


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

My hometown dealership sells about 500 cars a month and it's beautiful and I got a new key and fob for $55. A little further from my house a Chevy dealership was old and outdated and they went out of business because the dealership wouldn't update to a reasonable standard. I did business at old dealership as well.


----------

